# Allandra is now a moderator...



## pebbles (Jun 30, 2003)

We've had a problem with trolls this weekend, as some of you know. The suggestion was made that we need another moderator, and here she is. One more pair of eyes is great, the more on the look-out, the better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We recently added honeycomb719 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and now with Allandra added, we think we can keep things relatively calm, (for the most part!)


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 30, 2003)

Congratulations Allandra!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jun 30, 2003)

Yay Allandra!


----------



## MissB (Jun 30, 2003)

Congratulations Allandra!


----------



## SherryLove (Jun 30, 2003)

Go,,,,Allandra........


----------



## KitaWita (Jun 30, 2003)

Wahoo!! Yeah Allandra!!


----------



## HybridAngel (Jun 30, 2003)

That is wonderful, Allandra!  You'll be a GREAT moderator!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, while I consider myself computer savvy, I have no idea what a troll is.  Please advise.  Thank you much!

Hybrid


----------



## pebbles (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi HybridAngel,

A troll is an individual who comes on a sight and posts ridiculous/nasty messages to members of a forum. Their intention is to get members upset enough to answer them back. Everyone stayed really cool on Saturday under the attack and thankfully, no-one gave this person the time of day, but it was really annoying. Hope that explanation helps to shed light on what a troll is.


----------



## fletgee (Jun 30, 2003)

Time to party! Get out the root beer!










*************************


----------



## HybridAngel (Jun 30, 2003)

<font color="purple">Hi Pebbles!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for explaining what a troll is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what an appropriate name for someone who would do something so ridiculous!  I'm sure the intelligent members on this board knew how to handle it, and the moderators all do such a great job here-which is why it is the ONLY board I am a member of! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Allandra will be great also.  Thanks again for the explanation!

Hybrid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## divanrare4m (Jun 30, 2003)

Congratulations Allandra!


----------



## pebbles (Jun 30, 2003)

You're welcome Hybrid.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 30, 2003)

Aww, you ladies are so kind.  Thanks.


----------



## sbg4evr (Jun 30, 2003)

Congrats  Allandra


----------



## harmony (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats Allandra, You'll be a great moderator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




harmony


----------



## Nessa (Jul 1, 2003)

congrats


----------



## Karonica (Jul 1, 2003)

YAY! WOOHOOO!


----------



## pinkpanda_99 (Jul 1, 2003)

Whohoo!  Congratulations girl!!!!!


----------



## Integrity (Jul 7, 2003)

Allandra, I always wondered why you were NOT a moderator, you are an OBVIOUS candidate!!!! excellent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dang,there was a troll here? i always miss the action


----------

